# PSE Specs?



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a PSE Polaris which I hope to use to learn to tune on my own. Any idea where I can ge the specs.

Jerry


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

post it on the PSE site and you'll get a reply:

http://forums.pse-archery.com/


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I requested info from PSE, but I have not heard back. 
I will go there now and ask the forum.

Jerry


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Need to know more information about it. I have Tech. Specs from 1995 to 2000 and in 1995 and 1996 I see 3 different Polaris bows (Comp., Hunter and Express). The specs they give are only draw length, eccentric, string length, cable length and type and ATA, not brace height or anything else. If you have the cam numbers and any other info. maybe I can list what they have.


----------

